# NMR Foster Maggie is adopted!



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Our darling little stinker Maggie won't be coming to the picnic; she was adopted by Judi & Henry in St Louis this weekend!
Here she is on Momma's lap, sandwiched between Cleo (f.k.a. 'Suzy', a former foster of ours) and Caesar.

Hurrah! Another success story for rescue. :chili:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww that is such great news! im sure she will be very loved and happy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just knew that Maggie would be adopted quickly. She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah!!!! That looks like a wonderfully happy family!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a nice photo....that's wonderful news.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: What wonderful news!!! :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

So happy to hear Maggie has a new forever home :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Another happy ending. Or, should I say, beginning. How wonderful!
xoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 10 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788525


> Another happy ending. Or, should I say, beginning. How wonderful!
> xoxox[/B]


I agree - a very happy beginning for Maggie!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo for Maggie!! I'm so glad she's going to have siblings!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, this is wonderful news!!! What a lovely family photo that is!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful and happy ending. Thanks for sharing -- and the picture says it all. :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great News!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great news


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so happy for Maggie :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Another happy ending! :chili:


----------

